
List of Autodidacts - cmauniada
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_autodidacts
======
James_Henry
It's great that Tony Silva, the parrot smuggler, is the first name on the
list. Also strange that he's under "artists and authors" and not scientist.
Overall this page seems to need an update. Perhaps I'll take a stab at it
sometime soon.

